

What happened to WrapBootstrap? - obisw4n

Does anyone know what happened to WrapBootstrap? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wrapbootstrap.com<p>They seem to have completely stopped posting, their CEOs twitter is not active, anyone know whats going on?  This was one of my most favorite places to buy new templates, I believe I was introduced to it from HN.
======
digitaldreams
I have been wondering the same I don't know what happened but he is not
responding to emails anymore at all. Someone should try calling the number
that is listed on the whois for wrapbootstrap.

------
eony
I am really curious about this too. Waiting for review over 1.5 months. He
doesn't care or something happened to him?

------
j-star
why he is not active from more than 2 months ?

